# So How Do You Start A Woodworking Club?



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone been on the ground floor of beginning a woodworking club?

There seem to be a lot of woodturning clubs around my region but not the more general "woodworking" that would lean toward furniture, cabinetry, etc.

I'm guessing it starts out informally with buddies getting together and then it turns into something more "formal" with a regular monthly meeting, programs, etc?

I really don't need something else to start doing (organize a club) in my life, but I'm playing with the idea. Any insights?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

if the idea is worth thinking then it is worth following through on-I bet there are other woodworkers thinking the same thing but not acting on it.

Not that I've done this before but I'd start with woodworkers that you know and then take it from there. (Word of mouth might be a great way to start)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm just starting the process myself. I posted a question on FWW knots forum about starting a local club and had a new hardwood supplier in the area volunteer space to do it. I need to start looking for others members in the area.

I plan to search all the forums..starting here shortly…and possibly see about free ads in local papers. Maybe call the local papers once we get started to do a story. I think a minimum membership would be 10-15 to make it viable and interesting.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

The most rewarding groups I've been involved with have all formed around a core group of people (perhaps 2) who said "we're going to be at this place at this time, you're welcome to join us", and showed up consistently to help form a social group.

For woodworking, I'd find a few people who'd like to show off their shops, probably in the context of something they've built recently, and put out a general invitation to show up and talk about that project.

Do that a few times and hopefully you'll have the critical mass for your club.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There is one in Houston

Adding the Woodworking Club of Houston from a post by the Aggie. http://www.wwch.org

I had a clubs topic posted. There are some club directories you may want to check. Also, if there is not one locally, you can use the directories to advertise your club.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/383


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

We are: *Southern Indiana Woodworkers*.

We are still on the ground floor at this time….

As of May 2007, 5Th meeting, we have 35 members and continue to grow every month.

We invite woodworkers of any thought or type of woodworking in Southern Indiana.(Columbus/Nashville/Seymour/North Vernon areas) We feel we can learn something from all woodworking types.

We have 4-5 who like to do nothing but lathe work. We have carvers, cabinet makers, chair and other furniture makers as well. We have a couple who are very knowledgeable about logging and milling rough timber.

We started with a group in January with 8 people interested in all types of woodworking. We set a day to meet once a month, and have done so since. The first order of business was naming the group. We have organized and have a board of directors now. People in charge of seeking donations. We of course have a president, V-P and (2) Secretaries/Treasury types. Treasury only if need in the future. We are not incorporated, feel there is no need at this time.

We attempt to meet at a different woodworker's workshop every month for our meeting. This is a great idea. *We like to learn skilz*!

Thus far we are not collecting any dues as we are attempting to keep expenses to a very minimum. We email out our newsletters or call if necessary.

Our people like to "show off" a bit and we invite all to do this by showing off what they make, or are making at every meeting. Should they have questions, like here on *LumberJocks*, somebody knows an answer. Somebody is willing to help, teach or suggest. We trade or borrow from each other woodworking magazines we have collected over the years. Scraps or left overs from a cabinet makers shop might just be a bit of gold for one of our carvers as well.

We have gotten ourselves involved with the Toy-for-Tots program with the local Fire Department. We have asked several area wood suppliers/mills for donations, and have had great success. We feel setting this type of goal for donation will profit our woodworking group greatly.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Is there a web link for your club PanamaJack?


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Wayne and Bill: The Central Valley Woodworkers meet at my shop on Saturday morning


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have a link for their web site Obi? I'll add it to the list. And is it this coming Saturday morning? My family is out of town this weekend and I am wondering what to do


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Wayne, we're too new right now. We might get one up by the Fall(?) or hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Stop by. web site is http://ye-olde-cabinet-shoppe.com/ and I'll sent you directions to the shop


----------

